# how to achieve minimalistic look?



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

hi, i'm relatively new to themes. i'm quite a fan of the minimalist look on some people's home and lock screen. can someone tell me what i need to achieve the look of these.

View attachment 4068

i would like to know how do you achieve the 4 button near the bottom middle like that and hide the launcher.

View attachment 4067

in this one. how did he hide the status bar up top? i believe all those text info is done by minimalistic text correct? i seen some where text also displays missed calls and number of text messages in text form. is that also done by minimalistic text?

can use all the help i can get. thanks!


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

He's using launcher pro or adw launcher Idk abouthe free version but on the paid one you can hide it and it looks like minimalistic text for the time and you'll just hafta look for icon packs that suits you in the web

I'm a kang!


----------

